# Fenders. Which ones?



## tihsepa

I am looking to fender up the Salsa. Thoughts on plastic like the SKS or metal like the VO's. I am going to be alot of cold riding if that matters. Also, does anyone have any ecpierence fitting fenders to a Casseroll? Maybe some size recomendations.

Thanks,


----------



## kbwh

Is it a racing, CX or commuter bike you want fenders for?


----------



## StageHand

I think the Casseroll has clearance for 35mm fenders, but that info is on their page somewhere. Aluminum fenders are about half again as heavy as plastic and steel fenders are heavier than that. The metal fenders will be more durable than the plastic, though, and a little noisier. I've used the SKS fenders, and liked them, but I thought the quick release feature added more problems than it fixed. I prefer the Planet Bike fenders for the mud flaps they have. If you go VO, mud flaps are extra, but nice.


----------



## nate

I think the main reason people get metal fenders is for the look, which is perfectly fine, but if you just want function then the plastic work just as well. I have SKS but agree that Planet Bike including the mud flaps is a plus.

If you want something that looks really nice, it depends a little on the bike you'll put them on. The VO look nice but I am partial to the dimpled Honjos. No idea about coverage or ease of installation on any of the metal ones.


----------



## brucew

I lean towards plastic. I move my bikes around indoors "LBS-style", standing up on the back wheel. When I tip it too far on to the fender, the plastic ones flex back. I've avoided metal because I think it would stay bent into the tire, then show a dent when straightened out. Maybe not, but I'm not about to spend that kind of money to find out.

As for SKS vs PB, While I own both, I prefer the looks of the SKS. BTW, the mudflap on the Cascadias doesn't improve coverage over the SKS. They shorten the fender before adding the mudflap. My SKS without a mudflap are actually longer than my Cascadias with mudflaps.

FYI: If you go to the Euro sites, you can buy SKS with mudflaps.


----------



## tarwheel2

Take a look at the Planet Bike Cascadias, which are available in silver or black. Their big plus is they have built-in mud-flaps that work really well. Mine are silver and they look like polished aluminum but won't dent like metal fenders and are lighter.


----------



## Scott B

I like the SKS for day to day use myself. My partner has hammered Honjo's on one of her bikes and they are certainly very pretty. The Planet bike ones are also fine, but it seems like the SKS ones vibrate a little less. I also like how the SKS silver looks.


----------



## BigCircles

First set of fenders for me... Went with the PB Cascadia's as well. I read a lot of stories about tough installations - and I was expecting to make a trip or two to HDepot in order to get modified hardware to make things work.

That was not the case with the Cascadia's. PB has really thought through the installation of this product. They included everything that I needed - including spacers which I used on the front to get the fender stay around my disc brake caliper. Installation was very easy - and took about 10 minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## froze

I don't care about looks since fenders tend to get beat up. The mud flap thing is interesting, you can get the longer ones without the mudflaps, then buy mudflaps or make your own and fasten them to the fender if you want more coverage for some unknown reason. But having said that you can get some nice looking aluminum fenders from Velo for the same cost as basic black plastic from SKS. I would base it on what the look is your trying to go for.


----------



## tihsepa

Thanks,

I like the look of the PB fenders. I just have tonfigure the size i need now. 
Big, what size did you put on the Vaya?


----------



## Dale Brigham

*Look like 45 mm wide to me*

Sorry to butt in, but those look to me like 45 mm ("Hybrid" width, in PB terminology) wide Cascadia fenders that are on the Salsa Vaya in the photo posted by BigCircles.

I have Planet Bike Hardcore 35 mm ("Road"), 45 mm (Hybrid"), and 60 mm ("ATB") width fenders on three of my bikes. The 35s look very skinny and max out at 28 mm nominal width tires. The 45s are more standard looking and work well for tires between 32 and 37 mm nominal width. The 60s are on my mtb-turned-dropped-bar-tourer that sports 47 mm nominal width tires; they look hugely wide in comparison.

I would guess you would want the 45 mm wide ("Hybrid") fenders on your Casseroll, unless you keep your tire size to 28 mm or less nominal width. (Note: actual tire width can vary by several mm from nominal width.)

I think the PB Hardcore fenders are a very good product at a fair price, but they only come in black. My new bike will get Cascadias in silver. More sparklier!

Dale


----------



## Henry Chinaski

I've got PB Hybrid width on my Cross Check with 700 x 32s and it's about perfect. Also check out the SOMA fenders.


----------



## BigCircles

Dale Brigham said:


> ...those look to me like 45 mm ("Hybrid" width, in PB terminology) wide Cascadia fenders that are on the Salsa Vaya in the photo posted by BigCircles.


Sorry for the delayed follow up. Dale is right...they are 45mm "Hybrid's" on my Vaya. PB says that 35's will fit under the fenders, and they will. FWIW - I'm running a Stan's Flow rim which is wide, and the tires are Michelin Pilot Sport 35's. Tight clearance, but everything works.


----------



## tihsepa

Does anyone think a 48 mm fender would fit?
vO has them on sale and was wanting to pick up a set.
Thoughts?


----------



## mitmoned

A from Il said:


> Does anyone think a 48 mm fender would fit?
> vO has them on sale and was wanting to pick up a set.
> Thoughts?


I would either email Salsa (they're pretty good about help), or somehow get ahold of this guy who went the VO route on his Casseroll.

My guess is 48s would be pushing it as Salsa says that, at max, 32C tires can be fit with fenders. With fenders, you usually go up 10-12mms up from tire size for fitting, so at most, 45mm fenders.


----------



## rmsmith

Here's my commuter with a set of 45mm Planet Bike Cascadia fenders over 700c x 37mm Continental Top Touring folding tires. The long mud flaps were made from an old tractor inner tube, and attached using 3M weatherstrip adhesive.


----------



## bigbill

The PB fenders are cool because they have the short rubber mudflap on the front. Functionally, it really does nothing but it's good for drilling a few holes to mount a rubber mudflap. I made my mudflap out of piece of rubber gasket material. The front mudflap is the only one that matters to the rider. The rear one is for the guy behind you.


----------



## CleavesF

Get polycarbonate fenders of any brand. It's the most durable plastic for bangin' out the miles. Yes, BANGIN' out the miles. 

I love wood, bamboo, metal fenders but it's more looks and less functionality to my experience.


----------



## Slim Again Soon

I just can't go with plastic fenders.

I got some aluminum numbers from Velo Orange. I like those, and I appreciate that VO shipped them with everything you need to attach them.

Mine are not shiny bright, but I believe they have some in aluminum that are.


----------



## PlatyPius

Honjo.


----------



## 88 rex

Those Honjo's look great!!

But chalk me up as another with PB fenders. I have the hardcore hybrid version on my La Cruz. Very very durable.


----------



## stumpy_steve

Thinking about getting fenders for my carbon cervelo to commute on. Any recommendations?


----------



## froze

stumpy_steve said:


> Thinking about getting fenders for my carbon cervelo to commute on. Any recommendations?


SKS X-Blade rear fender fits 700C and will adapt to any bike if you just want rear only.

Full sets are from various manufactures like Mighty 700c road bike fender set found on Amazon. Planet Bike as a variety of fenders, and Topeak makes a set as well. Any bike shop should carry these, you may want to make sure they fit before you buy, but for the most part they should fit.


----------



## Topher

PlatyPius said:


> Honjo.



This picture sells me on the honjos... perfect.


----------



## PlatyPius

Topher said:


> This picture sells me on the honjos... perfect.


Honjo R good.

Velo Orange usually has pretty good prices. They also have their own version which is a little cheaper. They spec them LONG too, so there's no spray escaping at the bottom to shower your feet.

http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/fenders/fender-sets.html


----------



## Henry Porter

CleavesF said:


> Get polycarbonate fenders of any brand. It's the most durable plastic for bangin' out the miles. Yes, BANGIN' out the miles.
> 
> I love wood, *bamboo*, metal fenders but it's more looks and less functionality to my experience.


I was looking at some bamboo fenders today. Is the consensus it's more for looks?


----------



## superflylondon

I don't want to thread jack here but.... a quick question on since I just purchased a set of planet bike fenders.

How far around the front wheel does the fender need to extend to still be effective? I would like to trim the front fender back as far as possible to where it would still stop water from getting thrown up on me/bike but not have any extra if it is not needed.

Curious on how the water comes off the front wheel and how far past the front brake/fork does the fender need to go?


----------



## brianmcg

Superfly, 

I would advise against any trimming. You want the fender to extend around the front tire as much as it can as when you are riding especially in the wind water can still spray on you.


----------



## brucew

superflylondon said:


> I don't want to thread jack here but.... a quick question on since I just purchased a set of planet bike fenders.
> 
> How far around the front wheel does the fender need to extend to still be effective? I would like to trim the front fender back as far as possible to where it would still stop water from getting thrown up on me/bike but not have any extra if it is not needed.
> 
> Curious on how the water comes off the front wheel and how far past the front brake/fork does the fender need to go?


Depends on your usual speed. The faster you go, the more fender you need. I find the stock length of both the PB fenders and the SKS fenders to be too short above about 15 mph. Faster than that and I catch up with the spray coming off the front of the tire.

Whatever you trim off please send to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## superflylondon

brucew said:


> Depends on your usual speed. The faster you go, the more fender you need. I find the stock length of both the PB fenders and the SKS fenders to be too short above about 15 mph. Faster than that and I catch up with the spray coming off the front of the tire.
> 
> Whatever you trim off please send to me. :thumbsup:


Thank you for the advice. I never thought of that!

I will not be trimming as I usually push it pretty hard so I'll need the extra fender.:thumbsup:


----------

